# Bolt action pens



## QuakerBoy (Sep 1, 2017)

Top to bottom are 

Whitetail antler
Maple burl
Elk Antler
Walnut

Thanks for looking


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 1, 2017)

Good looking bullets!  Nice work!


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 2, 2017)

Looking awesome sir!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------



## BornNRaised (Sep 2, 2017)

How much??   Really cool!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Sep 3, 2017)

BornNRaised said:


> How much??   Really cool!



Pm sent


----------

